# Growing Brown Algea



## Jordan_86 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey I have been Doing Tropical Fish for years and one wierd thing is I have never been able to grow Nice Green Algea all I can grow is some nasty Brown Algea. So about once a month I have to take all my rocks and driftwood out of my tanks and scrub them in hot water. If anyone has any Ideas let me know what I could do.

My only thought is I dont have enough light could this be the problem.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

What are your water parameters and your filtration like?


----------



## Malawi Mac (Aug 20, 2004)

It could be not only the quantity of the light, but the quality of the light.

I have the same problem in my 135 gallon tank. Nasty brown algae covering the rocks and sides of the tanks. I cut the light back from about 7 hours a day to 4. It slowed it down but hasn't stopped.

I think I need to replace the bulbs. However, the lights are double bulb fixtures. Four 36" bulbs is a significant chunk of cash, so I keep putting it off. Perhaps I should invest in some algae-eating fish instead. :fish:


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Just let it grow(brown algae)  It will soon turn into green algae. :thumb:


----------

